# von Illustrator zu Corel



## Paraneuros (24. November 2006)

Hi,
ich soll eine Visitenkarte für die Firma meines Vaters erstellen.
So nun hatte ich das ganze schön in Adobe Illustrator gemacht.
Als ich aber bei der Firma war die das ganze in Druck schicken soll wurde mir dort mitgeteielt das man dort nur mit Corel Draw arbeitet.
Zum Glück hatte ich damals Corel Draw 8 günstig erworben.
Naja nun meine Frage kann ich irgendwie die Vektorgrafik in Corel Draw 8 einfügen/importieren?
Also so das es wieder eine Vektorgrafik ist!

Ich habe nämlich keine Lust das Logo in Corel nochmal nach zu bauen und der Gitter effekt aus Illustrator gibt es in Corel ja gar nicht...

Hier das bild


----------



## chefetutti (24. November 2006)

Hallo Paraneuros,

du kannst das ganze einmall als EPS (auf ai-8 bzw. 7, je nach Illustrator Version) speichern bzw. als hochauflösendes PDF und dann ganz normal importieren. Die Texte solltest du aber vorher in Pfade umwandeln da Corel dezent Probleme mit Schriften hat.

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------



## Paraneuros (24. November 2006)

danke für die Hilfe nur leider geht das hier nicht...
wenn ich in Illustrator das als PDF speichere und das dann in Corel Draw 8 einfügen möchte kommt nur
"Es ist ein Problem beim lesen der Datei C:\Visitenkarte.pdf aufgetreten"
So speichere ist das ganze als EPS in Illustrator gehe ich dann auf Importieren bei Corel und ziehe dann das zu importierende in Corel bleibt einfach alles weiss.Also es sieht aus als wäre nix importiert.


----------



## chefetutti (24. November 2006)

Schick mir die Illu als WinZip-Datei zu ich versuchs mal bei mir. Wenn du willst?
chefetutti@t-online.de

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------



## Paraneuros (24. November 2006)

chefetutti hat gesagt.:


> Schick mir die Illu als WinZip-Datei zu ich versuchs mal bei mir. Wenn du willst?
> chefetutti@t-online.de
> 
> Gruß
> Chefetutti



Ja ich will *g

Sende es dir morgen zu. Weil muss heute abend noch weg.


----------



## barnbeck (30. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
für alle die es interessiert:

in Illustrator über "speichern unter" als AI-8   abspeichern und in Corel importieren.

Beim importieren in Corel den AI-Importfilter auswählen (nicht "Alle Dateiformate" auswählen - hat corel manchmal probleme mit), die zu importierenden Datei auswählen und "Importieren".

Corel (ich habe Vers. 11) kann leider keine neueren PDF-Standards lesen.

Bei umfangreichen und verschachtelten Layouts kann es sein, dass man in Corel noch einmal Hand anlegen muss.

Schönen Tag noch


----------

